# Which bindings work well with a Never Summer SL?



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about picking up the Never Summer SL and know nothing about bindings except that they look A LOT more expensive than I had imagined. 

Im a beginner who's just learned toe-side turns and only been on the mountain about 5 days. I plan to ride mainly freeride, and work my way up to some jumps. I don't plan to do rails or boxes anytime soon. 

Which bindings should I look at? I'm not even sure what TYPE of bindings I would want, so any info about bindings in general would help.


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Id suggest getting a cheap pair if you can until you can develop more and know what style of riding you like so you can choose if you'd like more/less flex. Overall you should be looking to two types of bindings the normal type the you strap in and the flows which have the high backs that can collapse so you slide your foot in. Honestly aslong as you get a well built pair you can use them until your bombing steeps or starting to spin bigger than 3's in the park. Might also be a good idea to buy last seasons but that's just my 2c


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea get used ones cheap - try to find something of a major model/brand so you can compare and go from there.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Last years K2 Formulas. That's probably the best binding/$$ out there.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

</title><link href="http://gt-main.s3.amazonaws.com/css/jqui-min.css" media="screen" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" /> <link href="http://gt-main.s3.amazonaws.com/css/site.css?v=8" media="screen" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" /><meta http-equiv=


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm trying to predict what bindings (soft/stiff) I'll want down the road so that I can just buy them now. I heard that softer bindings are more forgiving, and stiffer bindings are more responsive. 

Also what are high-back bindings?

As a newer rider who's still learning I'm not sure which one of these I'd prefer. Does my decision depend on what kind of BOOTS i get?



Nivek said:


> Last years K2 Formulas. That's probably the best binding/$$ out there.


Are these the 2011/2012's?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure what high-back bindings are. High backs are the actual plate that comes off the back of the binding and supports the back of your calf. The piece that can fold down. That's the high back. There are only about two or so bindings out there now without them so I'd assume high-back bindings are just all bindings.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

onthefence said:


> I'm trying to predict what bindings (soft/stiff) I'll want down the road so that I can just buy them now. I heard that softer bindings are more forgiving, and stiffer bindings are more responsive.


Don't worry about it - the most important factors for bindings fit with your boot and comfort (these are normally related). Aspects like flex/responsiveness, weight, dampening, canting, etc. are all *way* secondary and not worth thinking about this stage.

Until you have got more than 50-100 days on the mountain, the old mantra about gear selection applies:

Buy boots that fit. This is the single most important factor in improving your boarding and enjoying riding. *Do not worry about brand (as long as it is one of the major brands it will be fine), stiffness, tech, reviews, etc. - just get something that fits.*
Get (buy/borrow/rent) a board that is approximately correct for your weight+ height (and maybe foot size) and intended riding style (if you know) - for most people a soft-medium flex all-mountain will do the trick. *Do not worry about brand, stiffness, tech, reviews, etc.*
Get bindings that fit your boots and are comfortable. Did I mention: *Do not worry about brand, stiffness, tech, reviews, etc.*
Then ride as much as you can/enjoy. Maybe take lessons. Any day of riding (heck every single run) will make more of a difference to your riding and progression than any gear choice.



onthefence said:


> Also what are high-back bindings?


See ThunderChucky's post.



onthefence said:


> As a newer rider who's still learning I'm not sure which one of these I'd prefer. Does my decision depend on what kind of BOOTS i get?


Only to the extent that the bindings should fit your boots and not cause any pressure points.



onthefence said:


> Are these the 2011/2012's?


Does not matter.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Do not worry about brand (as long as it is one of the major brands it will be fine)


Since only fit matters, I feel like I should be able to get away with something far less expensive than a major brand. Or is a major brand a MUST because of the quality? I'm asking this in reference to both boots and bindings.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Don't worry about it - the most important factors for bindings fit with your boot and comfort (these are normally related). Aspects like flex/responsiveness, weight, dampening, canting, etc. are all *way* secondary and not worth thinking about this stage.
> 
> Until you have got more than 50-100 days on the mountain, the old mantra about gear selection applies:
> 
> ...


I can't fully subscribe to this theory. I think most beginners are best suited with boards and bindings a bit on the softer side. They're just more forgiving generally. The last thing you want to do is a put a beginner on a poorly matched board/binding combo. IMO, the worst is a soft park board with a stiff freeride binding. Holy shit, that's an awful combo. I couldn't imagine the struggles a beginner would have with a setup like that. You wiggle your toes and that board is dancing around.


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

onthefence said:


> Since only fit matters, I feel like I should be able to get away with something far less expensive than a major brand. Or is a major brand a MUST because of the quality? I'm asking this in reference to both boots and bindings.


Brands important because you can get a mid flex from it and know if you'd like soft/stiff from that brand. Most of a majors are comparable while the "unknown"'s are a mystery. Plus offbrand snowboard bindings have this weird habit of shattering in the middle of a run sometime


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey onthefence. I've been following your two threads (boots/bindings) and thought I would chime in as someone who got into the sport 2 years ago and purchased all new gear. 

Between the boots and the bindings, I would personally suggest spending more on the boots, as they dictate more overall comfort. If you look into buying last years bindings, you should be able to get solid value for your money. 

Just a note because I get the sense that your budget might be an issue - have you considered a different board? Unless you have a deal on the SL, you are probably looking to spend more on the board than the boots and bindings combined. 

NS makes great boards, but as a beginner there might be a lot of other choices that allow you to progress just as fast, while being a bit easier on the wallet. This might open up the option for you to pick up a better quality boots/bindings, resulting in a better overall setup.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I can't fully subscribe to this theory. I think most beginners are best suited with boards and bindings a bit on the softer side. They're just more forgiving generally. The last thing you want to do is a put a beginner on a poorly matched board/binding combo. IMO, the worst is a soft park board with a stiff freeride binding. Holy shit, that's an awful combo. I couldn't imagine the struggles a beginner would have with a setup like that. You wiggle your toes and that board is dancing around.


Happy to have a minor qualifier to stick with middle of the road stuff (as opposed to extreme gear for gnarly freeriding or pure jibbing) - note that I said a soft to medium flex board. 
That said, I think the bindings really do not matter much for beginners - I learned on a Skate Banana and frankly the difference between the Burton CO2s I borrowed at the beginning of the season and the Burton Customs that I bought halfway through was negligible.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Solitaire said:


> Hey onthefence. I've been following your two threads (boots/bindings) and thought I would chime in as someone who got into the sport 2 years ago and purchased all new gear.
> 
> Between the boots and the bindings, I would personally suggest spending more on the boots, as they dictate more overall comfort. If you look into buying last years bindings, you should be able to get solid value for your money.
> 
> ...


+1

10 characters


----------

